# synchronisation / transfert de fichier



## toomuchto (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
Dans I-tunes, quand vous vous placez sur 'APPLE TV', avez-vous plusieurs onglets du type 'résumé' 'photos ' 'podcasts' 'films' etc ???
Pour ma part je n'ai que 'Résumé' et 'Photos'...  Merci


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

normal, ton apple tv est synchronisé a un autre mac, par conséquent à partir d'autre mac, seules les onglets photo et general sont accessibles.

En gros tu ne peux synchroniser qu'avec un seul mac à la fois le contenu sur ton apple TV (les photos faisant exception)


----------



## Triello (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, grâce à vous j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème.

En fait, on m'a vendu un AppleTV d'occasion (sans me prévenir ) avec la bibliothèque de synchro par défaut de l'ancien utilisateur et donc comme Toomuchto, je n'avais pas tous les onglets.
Et surtout j'étais étonné de ne rien voir de la synchro.

Du coup, j'ai supprimé l'ancienne biblio et hop c'est reparti ! Maintenant, j'ai les onglets, je vois la progression de la synchro et je peux gérer les documents à synchroniser. C'est partiiiiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## ipascm (6 Mars 2009)

@ Triello : tant mieux si nos fils peuvent résoudre d'autres problèmes...


----------

